# I know who Tom Bombadil is, and the truth will shock you.



## Keith Mathison (Jul 30, 2021)

While driving home and listening to the radio the other day, I discovered who Tom Bombadil is. Recall that just before the hobbits left the house of Bombadil, we read the following:

"Then he taught them a rhyme to sing, if they should by ill-luck fall into any danger or difficulty the next day.

_Ho! Tom Bombadil, Tom Bombadillo!
By water, wood and hill, by the reed and willow,
By fire, sun and moon, harken now and hear us!
Come, Tom Bombadil, for our need is near us!_

Now while driving home, I heard the following lyrics coming out of my speakers:

_You just call out my name
And you know wherever I am
I'll come running, to see you again
Winter, spring, summer or fall
All you have to do is call
And I'll be there
You've got a friend_

You know what this means?

James Taylor is Tom Bombadil.


----------



## Elthir (Jul 30, 2021)

That's just silly.

I've seen *JT* in person, and "he" never sang such.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 30, 2021)

So who's Goldberry, Carly Simon (James Taylor's first wife)?


----------



## Keith Mathison (Jul 30, 2021)

Carole King who wrote the lyrics is Goldberry


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Elthir (Jul 31, 2021)

😂 S-eS!

And for unasked-for clarity: I know *JT* > Jethro Tull is the name of the band, not Ian Anderson, who isn't JT as in James Taylor in any case . . .

. . . the latter who I've _also_ seen in person. Without yellow boots.

🐾


----------



## Alcuin (Aug 3, 2021)

Tom Bombadil doesn’t play flute.


----------



## Elthir (Aug 3, 2021)

Does.


----------



## Ciderwell (Aug 3, 2021)

As it says in 'The Untold History of Middle-earth: Volume Eleventy One': Tol Brandir (later known as Tom Bombadil) and the Amon Brothers, were the first Tindrock band to introduce Marshall stacks to Middle-earth. 🎤🎸🥁 Apparently, Tindrock means, to play very, very, very, loud.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 4, 2021)

Elthir said:


>


Ian Anderson is now my preferred casting for Tom Bombadil. 
I can imagine him capering down the Withywindle - all he needs is the yellow boots.


He'd be


----------



## Elthir (Aug 4, 2021)

Excellent.


----------

